# Licensed v.s. Unlicensed ???



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

Or should it be Ethical v.s. Unethical 

http://magazine.angieslist.com/Articles/2009/September/NATIONAL/contractor-licensing.aspx


Killer article. What's you opinions?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Bubbles said:


> Or should it be Ethical v.s. Unethical
> 
> http://magazine.angieslist.com/Articles/2009/September/NATIONAL/contractor-licensing.aspx
> 
> ...


Very interesting.

You should have posted this in general discussion.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Bubbles said:


> Or should it be Ethical v.s. Unethical
> 
> http://magazine.angieslist.com/Articles/2009/September/NATIONAL/contractor-licensing.aspx
> 
> ...


 
How about Legal v. Illegal?

Smart v. Stupid?

Safe v. Sorry?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> How about Legal v. Illegal?
> 
> Smart v. Stupid?
> 
> Safe v. Sorry?


No, I think the bubbleman got it right. As a customer, focus on any one of those, and you might still find yourself in a place you'd rather not be. Good ethics covers all of the above--and it's not necessarily the most ethical to be stringently legal at all times. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> No, I think the bubbleman got it right. As a customer, focus on any one of those, and you might still find yourself in a place you'd rather not be. Good ethics covers all of the above--and it's not necessarily the most ethical to be stringently legal at all times. :thumbsup:


'Good ethics' pretty much sums up legal, smart and safe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> You should have posted this in general discussion.


I think you are right to have this posted in the general section so others can see the article. It's a good one.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

In Connecticut any idiot with a trowel can build a brick box in the middle of your house in which you will burn an open fire.
I'm all for licensing.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I've known guys with a license that can't build a dog house. Just because you passed the test does'nt mean you know everything!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> I've known guys with a license that can't build a dog house. Just because you passed the test does'nt mean you know everything!


This is sometimes true, but if they have passed our General Carpenter exams, of which there are five, then they must at least have a good grasp of all the necessary elements of carpentry.

Quite often, they then go on to specialize in one aspect or another, but it shows a seriousness about the trade, that they would make this effort to appentice and write their exams.

Also tells me something of their character.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Big Shoe said:


> I've known guys with a license that can't build a dog house. Just because you passed the test does'nt mean you know everything!


That is absolutely NO excuse for not getting a license if one is required in your area. You get a license because it's the legal means of being a contractor.

Mac


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Its on the bumper, man


----------



## Ahren (Nov 20, 2007)

CJKarl said:


> In Connecticut any idiot with a trowel can build a brick box in the middle of your house in which you will burn an open fire.
> I'm all for licensing.


In Connecticut any idiot with a check book can get a home improvement contractor's license.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 9, 2009)

Here in NJ it's more of do you have a criminal back round or not and a US citizen. If you pass that I guess you can get a home improvement license. If you don't have Internet or know how to use it they will make it next to impossible to re-new it and that make keep the real idiots unlicensed.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Builtmany said:


> Here in NJ it's more of do you have a criminal back round or not and a US citizen. If you pass that I guess you can get a home improvement license. If you don't have Internet or know how to use it they will make it next to impossible to re-new it and that make keep the real idiots unlicensed.


As I have stated in another thread, a home improvement license, or here it's called a renovators' license, still requires the work to be done by licensed trades.

I'm talking about trade licenses, not business licenses. Without proper licensing, any hack can get into your home and wreck havoc. Let's get rid of the hacks by insisting on licensed people doing your work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

That's a couple out of hundreds Ive known, that comes to mind. Sorry, I did'nt mean to ruffle some feathers:no:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> That's a couple out of hundreds Ive known, that comes to mind. Sorry, I did'nt mean to ruffle some feathers:no:


Didn't ruffle my feathers. I've known licensed union carpenters who specialized in form work who couldn't hang a door. My point is that at least, at some point they went through all that to get their trade.

Shows commitment. And as I've said, I believe it will quickly weed out the wannabees. This would improve the whole trade/quality/pay/pricing situation all around.

Oh, and if the hacks want in, let them get trained. Then they too can have a piece.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> I've known guys with a license that can't build a dog house. Just because you passed the test does'nt mean you know everything!


Most people without a contractors license say things like this.

There is more to getting a contractors license than just passing the test.

How many state contractors exams have you taken and passed?

I have taken 3 and passed them on my 1st attempt, how about you?

BTW no one ever said because you have a license you know everything, it proves that you are knowledgeable in the area you are licensed.

If a person can't or won't get a contractors license, how do you know he knows what he is doing?


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I had a license since 1988. Plus I earned 4 certifications. So I have done more than the minimum. Add continuing education like seminars, webinars ect and I stay on top of most things.

I have mixed feelings about licensing, I support it but not strongly. It always comes down to the individual to do the correct thing or not.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 9, 2009)

katoman said:


> As I have stated in another thread, a home improvement license, or here it's called a renovators' license, still requires the work to be done by licensed trades.
> 
> I'm talking about trade licenses, not business licenses. Without proper licensing, any hack can get into your home and wreck havoc. Let's get rid of the hacks by insisting on licensed people doing your work. :thumbsup:


Yeah I got you. I have to use licensed workers under mine for specialty trades, HVAC, Plumbing and Electric. This all falls under me as a GC. A hack will still exist if someone chooses to work without permits.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Ahren said:


> In Connecticut any idiot with a check book can get a home improvement contractor's license.



So true, kinda scary ain't it.


----------

